# 'Splatter' Betta Art Project



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Okay, same drill as my 'B/W Betta Project', I need you guys to let me know what you think. =3

*1*


*2*


*3*


*4*


*5*


----------



## Coda539 (Oct 20, 2013)

These are awesome! I'd totally love to commission one of my fish with headphones whenever I get some extra cash..very cute :-D *stalks etsy store*


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I will be opening again in December -crosses fingers- So I will be very excited to take on new orders at that time (I'll post a thread here to let everyone know when I can do them again, including prices). 

Thanks very much for your interest =D


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

I really like 1 and 2, the splash effect just doesn't really do it for me on darker backgrounds


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

One and two are my favs... But I like them all. 

I agree that lighter background works better.


----------



## Chachi (Sep 22, 2013)

Very cool!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks everyone =) I was aiming for a sort of grungy, rebel feel (you know, skinned knees, torn jeans, scruffy sneakers, loud music), but on some of them (like the Skye's 'Mushu Koi Lotus' one that darker bg really wouldnt make the color pop right (would make it appear dirty rather than styled) so I opted for the white. I really like that one personally.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Those pics are fantastic!


----------



## munakgirl (Oct 26, 2013)

I also love 1 & 2. But I still think the other ones are cool (I just like the elegant and lovely effects =P) but I think the black/red makes a good badass look as well =P


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks muchly ^^ Yea I think its definitely different for each picture.


----------



## CocoFish (Nov 1, 2013)

My favorites are definitely the first and second pieces. The artwork with the black background are beautiful as well, I would just suggest to saturate the colors more or brighten them up a bit just so there's a better contrast with the black background.

Do you have a Deviantart? If so I'd like to follow you. I'm a graphic artist as well and have been on and off the site for 8 years. My account is http://cocoru.deviantart.com.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks!

My DA is linked on my progile here, and thats where you'll find the originals which are full color.

I can add you in a few hours when i'm home. Always happy to mert more artists.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

#2 is totally my favorite... not biased at all. ;-)


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

CocoFish said:


> My favorites are definitely the first and second pieces. The artwork with the black background are beautiful as well, I would just suggest to saturate the colors more or brighten them up a bit just so there's a better contrast with the black background.
> 
> Do you have a Deviantart? If so I'd like to follow you. I'm a graphic artist as well and have been on and off the site for 8 years. My account is http://cocoru.deviantart.com.



I looked at your account and OMG I remember Stardust! =O I friended you. XD


Oh and I LOVE the betta drawings. 8D


----------



## CocoFish (Nov 1, 2013)

Tree said:


> I looked at your account and OMG I remember Stardust! =O I friended you. XD
> 
> 
> Oh and I LOVE the betta drawings. 8D


No freakin' way. I just checked my DA and you're Treekami?! I totally remember you as well! I can't believe it!


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

CocoFish said:


> No freakin' way. I just checked my DA and you're Treekami?! I totally remember you as well! I can't believe it!



Yup! I was Tree on SA long ago. What a coincidence I would find you here! Hahahaha. I am glad you are doing well. <3


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

beautiful  what type of art program you use if it is digital? :lol:


----------



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

I like 1 and 4. Those are my favs!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

betta lover1507 said:


> beautiful  what type of art program you use if it is digital? :lol:




Yup, digital. I've used GIMP in the past, but these were done with Photoshop Elements.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Photoshop is the best! you create beautiful masterpieces. <3


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thankyou very much ^^

Once I get my cintiq I'll be doing them again and will be experimenting with PaintshopPro.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

*falls over* Those look amazing!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

bryanacute said:


> *falls over* Those look amazing!


Lol, thanks. And I see you still have the pic I made you as your dp ^^ Thats always special.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Syriiven said:


> Lol, thanks. And I see you still have the pic I made you as your dp ^^ Thats always special.


Yah.... Neptune was my baby. I was heartbroken when he passed, so I went into the state of depression. That's actually how my last fish died. I couldn't stand to do anything betta related for a long time. And looking back at it, I was a horrible person to do that.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

bryanacute said:


> Yah.... Neptune was my baby. I was heartbroken when he passed, so I went into the state of depression. That's actually how my last fish died. I couldn't stand to do anything betta related for a long time. And looking back at it, I was a horrible person to do that.


I dont see it that way. Its hard to deal with loss and still be reminded of that loss every day. So I think taking a break from betta-stuff could've been a healthy decision as much as a normal one. Doesnt make you bad at all.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Yah. Now that someone says that, I realize that was a good thing to do. My best friend took one of my fish, and I'm gonna try to get him back.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

=) Go for it.


----------



## alisha221 (Oct 10, 2013)

Love them


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks very much - also for visiting both threads =3


----------

